# Name that quote! Movie Edition



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Identify what movie the quote is from and possibly the character who said it. First up is this one. If you answer correctly, type out another quote.

"Never rub another man's rhubarb"


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Identify what movie the quote is from and possibly the character who said it. First up is this one. If you answer correctly, type out another quote.
> 
> "Never rub another man's rhubarb"


Jack Nicholson in "batman"





here's an easy one 
It rubs the lotion on it's skin, or else it gets the hose again!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That would be the "silence of the Lambs" Unkown artist.

here is one for you.


"Greetings from the Humungus, the Lord Humungus. The warrior of the wasteland.... the Ayatollah of Rock and Rolla !! "


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That would be the "silence of the Lambs" Unkown artist.
> 
> here is one for you.
> 
> ...


"the road warrior" unknown artist.





otay:

You want me to believe Omar was a stoolie 'cause that greaseball Solsa says so?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That would be Pacino in "Scarface"



uumm...

"What's the airspeed velocity of an unlaiden swallow?... (response)you mean an African swallow or European Swallow? "


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That would be Pacino in "Scarface"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh jeez i dont know...monty python and the holy grail?:sport-smiley-002: lol


"where's your Le Baron freddy?"


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

"Freddie Got Fingered"

Humm.... Let's see.....

Try this.....

"Gumdrops come in bags..."


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

No body?

O.k.. a hint.... same movie....

"This room is... green. I wanna go back to the blue room."


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

i dunno 


"f***ing right, doggie, that's good cake"


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> No body?
> 
> O.k.. a hint.... same movie....
> 
> "This room is... green. I wanna go back to the blue room."


"Charlie and the chocholate factory"


here it is:

"She was fifteen years old, going on thirty-five, Doc, and she told me she was eighteen, she was very willing, I practically had to take to sewing my pants shut. Between you and me, uh, she might have been fifteen, but when you get that little red beaver right up there in front of you, I don't think it's crazy at all and I don't think you do either. No man alive could resist that, and that's why I got into jail to begin with. And now they're telling me I'm crazy over here because I don't sit there like a goddamn vegetable. Don't make a bit of sense to me. If that's what's being crazy is, then I'm senseless, out of it, gone-down-the-road, wacko. But no more, no less, that's it."


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> "Charlie and the chocholate factory"
> 
> 
> here it is:
> ...


one flew over the cuckoo's nest?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> one flew over the cuckoo's nest?


 ding! ding! ding! we have a winner...:rockon:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> ding! ding! ding! we have a winner...:rockon:


that was an awesome movie, the book was even better. Except that I had to do it for an english ISU, so it kinda killed it for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

So -I- win cause no one got mine..... Those quotes are NOT from C&tCF..... Either version....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> So -I- win cause no one got mine..... Those quotes are NOT from C&tCF..... Either version....


cube......


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

So where did ya have to go to look up the answer? LOL


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

"If there are butterflies in the air after a nuclear explosion, you'll be alright".


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> So where did ya have to go to look up the answer? LOL


umm..my dad....:wave:


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

SinCron said:


> "If there are butterflies in the air after a nuclear explosion, you'll be alright".


Broken Arrow? I seem to recall the pilot telling the woman that when she was worried about the bomb going off underground in the Grand Canyon. I hated J Travolta in that movie. He was such an Arse.

Yes I do realize this thread has not been dusted in over six years.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

"Was it a dream where you see yourself standing in sort of sun god robes, on a pyramid, with 1000 naked women screaming and throwing little pickles at you?"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It wasn't that this thread was six years old when brought back from the dead that rung the bell really loud, it was the name *"ClintonHammond".*


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

butterknucket said:


> "Was it a dream where you see yourself standing in sort of sun god robes, on a pyramid, with 1000 naked women screaming and throwing little pickles at you?"


that was said by a mister Val Kilmer in Real Genius. :2guns:

Here's mine:

" I don't wanna badmouth the kid, but he's a horrible, dishonest, immoral louse. And I say that with all due respect. "

Don't google it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Broadway Danny Rose.

“Somebody’s got to go back and get a shitload of dimes.”


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

blazing saddles.  btw, i loved that scene

may i?

"in affairs of the heart, even the greatest hero can be a consumate idiot"


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
(yeah, it's googled. just wanted throw up another)

“I could play Stairway to Heaven when I was twelve. Jimmy page 
didn’t actually write it until he was twenty two. I think that says a lot.”


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
> (yeah, it's googled. just wanted throw up another)
> 
> “I could play Stairway to Heaven when I was twelve. Jimmy page
> didn’t actually write it until he was twenty two. I think that says a lot.”


I've heard that quote a number of places, but had to google it to find the original: Bad News Tour

Another (somewhat) musical quote: "They don't look like Presbyterians to me."


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

"Come out and take it, you dirty, yellow-bellied rat, or I'll give it to you through the door!"

Actor and the movie, and the year it was released


----------

